# Smiths Watch Glass



## Matt Bowns (Jul 1, 2009)

New to pocket watches (and mechanical time pieces in general) and I've bought a couple of watches to use at my brothers wedding, the only problem is one of them (a smiths empire) had a glass that was too small glued in place (rather messily). Does anyone know where i could easily get a replacement? i realise the watch is worth next to nothing so i want a cheap fix, if the best option is for me to glue it back in but do a better job i'm open to that but the current glass is a touch to small, i've not actually measured but looks to be about 0.5mm too small

i can post pics if they will help

thanks in advance

matt


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Matt,

Post pix, please. We love pix.

A professional watchmaker ought to be able to source (or if not source, then cut) a new crystal (that's what they're called) for the dial of your watch. I always reckoned that crystals were held in by pressure and friction alone, without the need for glue.


----------



## Matt Bowns (Jul 1, 2009)

i had assumed there wasn't meant to be any glue.

the problem i have is timescale, the wedding is in two weeks and i don't know of any watchmakers in the area, (just outside of sheffield if anyone knows of someone) i think i may have to glue it in with something temporary, such as locktite, and then sort it properly after the wedding.

Whilst searching i came across people on ebay offering crystal cutting services if you give them the size you require, has anyone used these services? and how close to size do they need to be, i'm cabable of measuring to .1mm internally, does it need to be more accurate than that?

thanks for the help

matt

p.s. i'll try and take some pictures at some point


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Unless you had someone who you knew, and who would look after the watch for you ASAP, drop everything else and work on it (for a higher fee), I don't see you getting your watch fixed/serviced in two weeks. My watchmaker took just under 3 weeks to get mine working (and that was just a general overhaul) - and THAT is considered fast.


----------

